# Hello :)



## Orgon89 (Jun 22, 2021)

Hi! I'm Zsigmond, I'm a musician from Hungary living in Germany. Around 2 years ago I started with composing again after a very long time and I'm slowly building up my small bedroom studio: AMD 4750g, 64gb Ram, 256gb system + 1tb sample ssd, Korg D1, Korg Nanokontrol2, SSL2+, ADAM 3AX, Beyerdynamic Dt770 250ohm (I started out on a Thinkpad t420)
I'm using Reaper on Windows. 

I was already lurking around, reading the forum for a while, I tought it's time to join the party officially!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 22, 2021)

Hi Zsigmond. Üdvözöljük! Your home country sure has a healthy musical climate. Liszt, Bartók, Ligeti. All favourites of mine.


----------



## Orgon89 (Jun 22, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Hi Zsigmond. Üdvözöljük! Your home country sure has a healthy musical climate. Liszt, Bartók, Ligeti. All favourites of mine.


Ah very nice of you to write that! 
I like them all for different reasons and it's nice to know, that they (especially Bartók and Ligeti) are not unknown outside of Hungary!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 22, 2021)

Ligeti is a GIANT in my personal musical universe. One of the true pioneers. I revere his work.


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 22, 2021)

Greetings, Zsigmond. I also have a spare bedroom/studio (my little music hideaway) but not nearly equipped at the level you describe: that's a nice set-up.
Welcome to VI-Control. I look forward to your forthcoming contributions.


*I am likely not the only one who was introduced to György Ligeti's body of work via American film director Stanley Kubrick. I do not have a clue who Ligeti's influences might've been, but I am eager to discover more about him.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 22, 2021)

I think he ‘invented’ a lot of his innovations all by himself, but wasn’t he also a friend of Stockhausen at some point?


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 22, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I think he ‘invented’ a lot of his innovations all by himself, but wasn’t he also a friend of Stockhausen at some point?


Yes, some articles have mentioned that Ligrti's music theory "rules" were of his own making. I will have to delve more deeply into Stockhausen.
("I don't know what I don't know until I find out that I don't know it"--I appreciate the info, @doctoremmet)


----------



## Orgon89 (Jun 23, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Greetings, Zsigmond. I also have a spare bedroom/studio (my little music hideaway) but not nearly equipped at the level you describe: that's a nice set-up.
> Welcome to VI-Control. I look forward to your forthcoming contributions.
> 
> 
> *I am likely not the only one who was introduced to György Ligeti's body of work via American film director Stanley Kubrick. I do not have a clue who Ligeti's influences might've been, but I am eager to discover more about him.


It took me the better part of 2 years to find good deals, especially on the used market. I'm enjoying it a lot, but honestly I still look back with nostalgy to my Thinkpad T420, AKAI mini MK2 and in ear headphones times.
I'm very excited to be on the forum, hoping to be able to contribute in a useful manner! 

edit: typo correction


----------

